# Adding footswitch to splitter



## Dali (Sep 27, 2020)

Since PedalPCB refuses (  ) to make those simple PCB, I was forced to buy it somewhere else.









						Spluffer - Buffered signal splitter PCB
					

Please see the kit page for full description. Inspired by: AMZ Splitter/Buffer PCB size: 50 x 25mm




					shop.pedalparts.co.uk
				




I know nothing about electronics so I was wondering if I could easily add a footswitch to one of the output?





My idea would be to sometimes stop sending sound on OUT2 for exemple even  better would be a switch on OUT1 and OUT2 (not at the same time.

How would I wire one or two 3PDT Stomp Foot / Pedal Switch  to make it happen?


----------



## Mcknib (Sep 28, 2020)

Try it with an on/off spst footswitch all you need to do is wire the board tip connection to the centre lug and the jack tip to the other lug so you'd basically be connecting signal to the out (on) or disconnecting it (off)

I don't know whether you'd get switch pop, I'd imagine with some of those caps suddenly discharging you might but not 100% sure

You may be lucky

If you wanted LED indication use a DPDT and use the other pole to wire your LED

Or you could get creative and use a 3 or 4 PDT I'd have a look at ABY switchers / looper switching arrangements etc for ideas

SPST Like this


----------



## Dali (Sep 28, 2020)

Mcknib said:


> I don't know whether you'd get switch pop, I'd imagine with some of those caps suddenly discharging you might but not 100% sure
> 
> You may be lucky
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for all this information!

As I plan to use it live, my reflex would be standard 3PDT as we use at PedalPCB, with LED.

I also tried to coerce and manipulate @PedalPCB to provide ABY and more complex switchers boards but it looks like I'm not menacing enough...


----------

